# Azazel in Leviticus 16:8



## Covenant Joel (Feb 23, 2005)

Does anyone have any information as to why different translations translate the Hebrew "azazel" differently in Leviticus 16:8, 10? The NKJV/NASB translate it "scapegoat," while the ESV/RSV translate it as "Azazel," like it is a proper name. Why the difference, and what is the significance?


Joel


----------



## pastorway (Feb 23, 2005)

"Azazel" means in Hebrew "scapegoat." I guess you could have named the scapegoat Scapegoat, just as a family I know named their cat Cat.

In context, it seems odd to translate it as the ESV has done.

*Lev 16* _NKJV_
8Then Aaron shall cast lots for the two goats: one lot for the LORD and the other lot for the scapegoat. 

10But the goat on which the lot fell to be the scapegoat shall be presented alive before the LORD, to make atonement upon it, and to let it go as the scapegoat into the wilderness. 

*Lev 16* _ESV_
8And Aaron shall cast lots over the two goats, one lot for the LORD and the other lot for Azazel. 

10but the goat on which the lot fell for Azazel shall be presented alive before the LORD to make atonement over it, that it may be sent away into the wilderness to Azazel. 

Without any explanatory notes the ESV is confusing here as if Azazel is a person or place.

Phillip


----------

